# rvnls



## rvnls55 (Oct 28, 2014)

Does any one know of a good tax attorney or retirement specialist specialist that may be able to advise about retirement for dual CA/US citizens? Impact of Canadian Pension Plan on Social Security and/or vice versa. Where would make most sense to retire etc.?
Thank you for your time.


----------

